# Angler Stärken!



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2004)

Der Stern hat schon einen Bericht gebracht, in dem anerkannt wurde, dass Angeln ein „Volkssport“ ist, wir als Angler selber wissen das ja schon lange. 

In der Öffentlichkeit und der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung kommen die Angler trotzdem kaum vor. 

Das Anglerboard wird bei der ab 03.09. stattfindenden Wahl zum „OnlineStar 2004“ mit aufgeführt sein. Und zwar in der Rubrik „Reise und Freizeit“. 

Wir sind nicht so vermessen zu glauben, dass eine reine „Spartenseite“ wie das Anglerboard da den Sieg davon tragen könnte. Aber je mehr Angler für das Anglerboard stimmen, desto eher werden dann auch andere merken, dass es doch eine Menge Angler gibt. Und da auch viele Seiten der Medien dort vertreten sind, können wir auf diesem Wege vielleicht den Anglern etwas Gehör verschaffen.

Ein netter „Nebeneffekt“: Es gibt auch was zu gewinnen. Auf alle Teilnehmer warten Gewinne im Wert von 50.000 €. Es gibt Autos, PCs, Reisen und viele weitere Sachpreise rund um den PC.
Hier gehts am 03.09. mit der Abstimmung los 

Und hier einige Infos zur Wahl/Onlinestar:

Am 3. September 2004 startet die Wahl zu den beliebtesten Webseiten des Jahres. Der OnlineStar, Europas größter Internet-Publikumspreis, wird bereits zum sechsten Mal verliehen und hat sich als Gütesiegel der Web-Branche etabliert. Seine hohe Glaubwürdigkeit verdankt der Publikumspreis der Tatsache, dass er nicht von einer Fachjury vergeben wird, sondern von jenen, die Ihnen und uns am wichtigsten sind - den Usern selbst.

Nutzen Sie die Chance, werden Sie ein OnlineStar, und Sie befinden sich in einem exklusiven Kreis prominenter Gewinner wie das ZDF, DER SPIEGEL, Amazon, eBay, FOCUS, T-Online oder VIPs wie Franz Beckenbauer, Harald Schmidt und Stefan Raab.

Die erste Runde läuft bis zum 21. September. Die bis dahin 20 stimmstärksten Sites pro Rubrik qualifizieren sich automatisch für die Hauptwahl. 
Vom 24. September bis 17. Oktober entscheidet sich dann, wer den begehrten Award bekommt. Die Preisverleihung wird im Rahmen einer feierlichen Gala am 19. Oktober in München – parallel zur Systems und den Münchner Medientagen – stattfinden. 
Begleitet wird der Event von Pressevertretern unter anderem aus Funk und Fernsehen. Wir erwarten mehr als 650 Gäste aus Medien, Multimedia, Showbusiness und Politik.

Nun haben die Surfer das Wort. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Erfolg bei der Wahl.


----------



## ralle (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Na dann wollen wir mal abstimmen !!  und den "Nebeneffekt" gleich mitnehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



> und den "Nebeneffekt" gleich mitnehmen


Das wird sich dann zeigen)


----------



## Truttafriend (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

gemacht #h


----------



## Dok (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Stimmen werden aber erst ab dem 03.09 gewertet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Geht aber vorher auch noch nicht)


----------



## NorbertF (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Die werden ganz schön staunen


----------



## The_Duke (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

#6 #6 6 Stimmen für das Anglerboard von hier! #6 #6
Wozu hat man 6 e-mail-Adressen ..gleich morgen früh wird das erledigt :m


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Hab auch abgestimmt. Kann man irgendwo eigentlich den aktuellen Stand der Abstimmung sehen?

Petri Alf


----------



## Truttafriend (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmen werden aber erst ab dem 03.09 gewertet!




oh menno :c 

Dann morgen halt nochmal #h


----------



## Skipper47 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Alles klar, wird erledigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Noch mal für alle (wie heisst so schön: Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!):

*Stimmen werden aber erst ab dem 03.09 gewertet! *


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ist schon klar. Steht ja auch deutlich auf der Startseite. Aber warum kann ich dann meine Daten schon eingeben und werde zur Abstimmung weitergeleitet und kann da brav alles anklicken für jede Kategorie?
Ein kleiner Fehler?

Petri Alf


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ich habs versucht, als ich heute morgen das reingestellt habe, da hats noch nicht gefunzt.
Vielleicht haben die das doch schon früher freigeschaltet??
Dann werde ich mich natürlich für mein obiges Posting (von wegen lesen können) hiermit ausdrücklich entschuldigen.


----------



## Alf Stone (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Okidoki. Entschuldigung angenommen  :q 

Tja, manchmal geht halt probieren über studieren  

Petri Alf


----------



## knollwinst (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ab morgen geht das rund! Ne E-Mail an mein gesamtes Adressbuch ist auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## buddha (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Also das find ich ja mal ne Klasse Idee!!!

Wenn ich den Nebeneffekt zu spüren bekomme, dann gibts aber ne Board-Fete!!! #g  #g  #g 

Schön Jrööss,


----------



## vk58 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				buddha schrieb:
			
		

> Also das find ich ja mal ne Klasse Idee!!!
> 
> Wenn ich den Nebeneffekt zu spüren bekomme, dann gibts aber ne Board-Fete!!! #g #g #g
> 
> Schön Jrööss,


Das ist eine gute Idee! Wenn ein Boardie den Nebeneffekt gewinnen sollte, hat er hiermit die moralische Verpflichtung, eine AB-Fete auszurichten #6


----------



## buddha (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine gute Idee! Wenn ein Boardie den Nebeneffekt gewinnen sollte, hat er hiermit die moralische Verpflichtung, eine AB-Fete auszurichten #6



Jo genau!! Wenn ich die 50.000€ abkassiere dann gibts ne Party!!!

Aber nicht zuviel Hoffnungen machen, hab auch noch nie im Lotto gewonnen :c  :c 
Dat einzige war mal 500 m Angelschnur bei einer "nicht selten verkauften" Angelzeitschrift! #v 

Aber drückt mir die Daumen,


----------



## vk58 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Sollte ich gewinnen, weiß ich auf jeden Fall, welche Kapelle engagiert wird #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

hi hi abstimmen ist ja wohl Ehrensache.


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Na dann werden wir mal das AB zu weiteren Ruhm geleiten.   :q


----------



## totentanz (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Aufpassen Rubrik Film::::
Die Haben die Anglerboard Webadresse falsch geschrieben (angelerboard.de)
Da ist aber auch anglerboard aufgeführt.

Genau hinschauen!!!!

Meine 4 Stimmen sind dabei!


----------



## Agalatze (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

also bei mir geht das nicht mit dem abstimmen


----------



## totentanz (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Einfach auf "Registrieren und wählen" klicken. Bei mir hats geklappt!


----------



## Agalatze (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

das habe ich gemacht,hat leider nicht geklappt.
naja ich probiere später nochmal


----------



## ollidi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Schooooooon erledigt. :q :q


----------



## NorbertF (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Es gibt wirklich Anglerboard und Angelerboard. Welches sind nun wir?
Da wir Anglerboard heissen nehm ich auch das. Wenn das falsch ist ist es deren fehler


----------



## vk58 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ich habe Anglerboard 13x gewählt, weil es in JEDER Kategorie angeboten wurde. Ob das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat?


----------



## Truttafriend (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Hab abgestimmt. Für wen ist klar  :q


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

erledigt #6


----------



## bine (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Natürlich auch sofort erledigt!!! Auch gleich für Anni!!!! ;-))


----------



## GoldWinger (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Petri Heil an alle Boardmitglieder !
Bin erst seit ein paar Tagen hier im Board
und habe natürlich auch abgestimmt


----------



## Truttafriend (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

herzlich willkommen an Board #h


----------



## Agalatze (3. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

herzlich willkommen !
bei mir hat das jetzt auch geklappt mit der abstimmung


----------



## Killerwels (4. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

"abgestimmt"  #h


----------



## buddha (4. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Jo, hab auch abgestimmt!!! :q 

Aber man kann gar keine 50.000€ gewinnen :c  "Nur" Einzel-Sachpreise im Wert von 50.000€!!! Na ja, hät ich mir auch direkt denken können #q


----------



## wodibo (4. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ich hab für so ne Website für Angler gestimmt. Mal sehen was ich gewinne :q


----------



## Lachsy (4. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für so ne Website für Angler gestimmt. Mal sehen was ich gewinne :q



na, ne baggerfahrt durch Bottrop. Bagger musste selber mitbringen 

*auchabgestimmt*


----------



## Fledi (5. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Habe auch abgestimmt.
Aber wo kann man sehen, wie´s steht? Die Frage wurde schon mal gestellt, aber keiner hat was dazu gesagt. 

Gruß an alle Fledi


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Moin Moin ,
schon abgestimmt , für´s Board und sonst für nichts ist doch klar oder ß  #v  #v 
Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## svenskepilk (6. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

meine Stimme is auch raus!


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

hab schon fürs ANGLERBOARD gestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (7. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> hi hi abstimmen ist ja wohl Ehrensache.



Selbstverständlich!!!


----------



## Dok (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Das hört man gerne!
Nicht vergessen, eure Partner, Familienmitglieder und Freunde dürfen auch abstimmen!


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Hab auch mal abgestimmt - na was wohl !?  
Gleich ist noch meine 12-köpfige Familie dran :q


----------



## barsch_zocker (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Hab auch abgestimmt für das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q :q :q 
barsch_zocker


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch abgestimmt für das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looool....ich hau mich weg....das ist ja mal ne geile Smiley-Formation #r . Ich habe natürlich auch für dieses unbekannte Forum der Fischenthusiasten gestimmt! |supergri


----------



## kanalbulle (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

ich hab´s getan


----------



## cocco (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

...ohne vorher hier davon gelesen zu haben, sind meine stimmen dort schon "geflossen"!
bin auf das ergebnis sehr gespannt !


----------



## Dok (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



			
				cocco schrieb:
			
		

> bin auf das ergebnis sehr gespannt !



Sollten wir es schaffen in die letzte Runde also unter die ersten 20 der Kategorie zu kommen, hätten wir mehr geschaffen als wir zu träumen gewagt hätten. Es nehmen schließlich über 6500 Seiten Teil.....


----------



## schakal (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

*...dabei...|wavey: *


----------



## Keule (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

abgestimmt!


----------



## ThorstenECN (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*

Ich habe auch abgestimmt  :g  |wavey:  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2004)

*AW: Angler StÄrken!*



> Sollten wir es schaffen in die letzte Runde also unter die ersten 20 der Kategorie zu kommen, hätten wir mehr geschaffen als wir zu träumen gewagt hätten. Es nehmen schließlich über 6500 Seiten Teil.....


Und wir sind ja "Exoten" in unserer Kaegorie gegen Teilnehmer wie ADAC, Lufthansa, Bahn, Expedia, opodo, marcopolo etc..
Da wäre es mehr als ein Erfolg weiter zu kommen.
Aber umso besser, dann würden die Angler natürlich mehr wahrgenommen.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Habe soeben abgestimmt, mal schauen was draus wird |wavey: #6


----------



## Tommy-Boy (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Und noch 'ne Stimme für's AB!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

So ists rect, immer schön abstimmen)


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Soooo! Meine Familienstimmen sind auch abgegeben!!!  :m


----------



## Kugelfisch (12. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Alles erledigt


----------



## Malko (13. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

jo hab auch meine stimme abgegeben


----------



## Gnilftz (13. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

erledigt  #h


----------



## Nick_A (13. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Erledigt !!!  :q

Kleine Empfehlung:

*Man kann übrigens auch unter "Sport" seeeeehr gut für das AB voten !!!* :q #6

#h
Robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Stimmt Nick, beim Sport taucht das Ab auch noch auf)
Guter Hinweis, also müssen wir in 2 Kategorien abstimmen)


----------



## janxgeist (14. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

I did it!

mitlerweile taucht das Anglerboard sogar in der Kategorie "movies" auf! Ich habe so den leisen Verdacht, daß in den Vorgabefeldern alles auftaucht was irgendjemand mal eingegeben hat, denn z.T. finden sich auch ungültige Adressen darin wie .zB. "www.m"


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Hallo, 
wie ist denn das hier ausgegenagen ? Wer weiss was ?
Hatte so fleissig gestimmt und stimmen lassen und geistig schon die 50.000 E mit dem halben Anglerboard verjubelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*



> Vorgabefeldern alles auftaucht was irgendjemand mal eingegeben hat, denn z.T. finden sich auch ungültige Adressen darin wie .zB. "www.m"


Stimmt für die Vorrunde, da kann jeder eingeben was er will.


> Hallo,
> wie ist denn das hier ausgegenagen ? Wer weiss was ?


Am 21. fällt die Entscheidung, welche 20 Sites in jeder Kategorie weiterkommen.
Dann kann m,an auch keine Seiten mewhr hinzufügen, dann kann man nur noch über diese Seiten abstimmen.
Wird hier natürlich rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben, wenn das Anglerboard tatsächlich weiterkommen sollte)


----------



## duck_68 (18. September 2004)

.....


----------



## Blex (19. September 2004)

*AW: Angler Stärken!*

Ist doch Ehrensache!


----------

